# Jeux pour enfants ?



## trucmuche2005 (7 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

Je me demandais s'il existait des chouettes jeux éducatifs pour enfants de 6-8 ans. 
Les premières recherches que j'ai faites ne sont pas concluantes et je me demandais si vous auriez trouvé des choses chouettes pour vos enfants. 

Merci pour vos retours,

T.


----------



## Anthony (7 Juin 2021)

Les jeux de Toca Boca sont parait-ils vraiment très bien, mais uniquement sur iPhone ou iPad. Cela dit avec AirPlay, ils peuvent être envoyés sur Apple TV en recopie d’écran… https://tocaboca.com/apps/


----------

